# best maker of rolling stock



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello to all, 

I am in the market to buy a bunch of rolling stock. Im looking at aristo and usa, whos the best? 


Charles


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Charles I believe you will find those who would vote for one or the other and some both....I'd bet it'd depend on what type of stock you were looking for....so what are you looking for anything particular...roadname, era, type....etc?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The best is what ever you want


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes i agree, BUT if you want better detail, metal wheels, and a kadee pad for mounting kadees then USA AND AML are what your looking for, $ FOR $ one of the best pieces of rolling stock around. in my opion of course...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 
Nick...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo & USA.. both great... 

Bachmann is pretty good as well for the $$$


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 07/30/2008 7:51 PM
Yes i agree, BUT if you want better detail, metal wheels, and a kadee pad for mounting kadees then USA AND AML are what your looking for, $ FOR $ one of the best pieces of rolling stock around. in my opion of course...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 
Nick...




Newer Aristo models have the kadee pad too (I believe). Aristos also have sprung trucks. 
I assume you are looking for 1:29 scale, standard gauge rolling stock. I own all three mentioned and they all run well and look good. All need a dose of weathering to look their best. Aristos do need to be upgraded to metal wheels and not all USA rolling stock comes equipped with metal wheels. Lots of fine details have the tendency to get broken when running outdoors. Lots of things to think about. 

-Brian


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm pretty anti-detail. Does not take much to knock it off, besides it does not fit in with my 10' rule! Jerry


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

IMO, the Aristo equipment I've seen has slightly less detail than USA, but it also costs a heck of a lot less if you buy it used. Depends on what you're looking for; USA makes better modern equipment, but the shorter Aristo cars are probably better if your railroad is steam-era.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I tend to gravitate towards USAT cars and engines indoors because the details are better but if Aristo comes out with a particular product I like I have no problems buying their stuff. Well built and runs great. 

Dave


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Jerry: too much intricate detail is fragile and easily broken. Fine details are good if your stock sits on a shelf but if you run it there can be some disappointment where breakage occurs. 
I like Aristo locos because of their economy with amperage. I can run two two-axle Aristo locos on an Aristo small 1.8A power supply. This unit is ideal where young children are concerned. (It ensures they stay in one place not running everywhere with a TE or similar)  Also, as far as I see, having been in the hobby for just over two years, Aristo are usually renowned for customer service. 
But to each his own as they say and as much as anything; a question you may have to ask yourself is what road do you intent to emulate (if any). Some manufacturers cater for roads that the others do not. It is a small market so overlaps are usually avoided.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

As always, a modeller who asks for "best" doesn't define what attributes are important to him. Best could include: 

1) fidelity to prototype in detail 
2) robust construction 
3) quality and accurate paint scheme 
4) metal wheelsets of semi scale size 
5) mounts for Kadee couplers 
6) value for money 

As you can see from the replies to the thread, different folks have different priorities on what is valuable to them. 

All of this overlooks the fact that in terms of modern (cars currently in routine revenue operation on the prototype), there is a very limited choice. In 1:29 there is but a single tank (USAT), a single hopper (Aristo), one covered hopper (USAT), 2 intermodal cars (Aristo, USAT) and a single boxcar (Aristo) ... other diesel era cars are of prototypes now at least 50 yrs old and they are obsoleted for routine service. There are no flats or gons and no specialty cars at all (like autoracks for example or newsprint cars or cylindrical covered hoppers). The rolling stock situation is not so much a question of what is best but rather what do you want and then buying from the only game in town if there even is one. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 07/31/2008 5:11 AM


All of this overlooks the fact that in terms of modern (cars currently in routine revenue operation on the prototype), there is a very limited choice. In 1:29 there is but a single tank (USAT), a single hopper (Aristo), one covered hopper (USAT), 2 intermodal cars (Aristo, USAT) and a single boxcar (Aristo) ... other diesel era cars are of prototypes now at least 50 yrs old and they are obsoleted for routine service. There are no flats or gons and no specialty cars at all (like autoracks for example or newsprint cars or cylindrical covered hoppers). The rolling stock situation is not so much a question of what is best but rather what do you want and then buying from the only game in town if there even is one. 

Regards ... Doug 




Thank you. 

No one ever said it better. 

The Aristo forum suggests that they can't sell models of modern cars. But that changes the topic here. Sorry! 

Dave


----------

